# Accéder au NAS Freebox Server depuis réseau Airport extreme



## robin102 (9 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai cherché sur les forums, mais je n'ai pas trouvé la solution à mon problème

J'ai acheté une Airport Extreme (V5) configurée en DHCP/NAT depuis un câble Ethernet afin d'avoir mon réseau géré par l'airport. Sur cette airport, est configuré un disque pour un usage en NAS.
Seulement j'ai également un disque externe branché sur la Freebox server afin d'y avoir accès depuis ma TV via le FreePlayer.
Or comme je suis sur le réseau "Airport extreme 5ghz", mon mac ne peut plus avoir accès au disque NAS de la free, n'étant plus sur le réseau qu'elle procure.

Donc ma question: comment accéder au disque de la freeServer depuis mon mac, en réseau local. Je pense qu'il s'agit d'une question de port mais je ne sais lesquels activer!

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

une question : 

Pourquoi avoir choisi la configuration : FBS en bridge + Extrême en DHCP/NAT, au lieu de :
FBS en mode serveur DHCP + routeur + Extrême en mode bridge ?


----------



## robin102 (9 Juin 2013)

La configuration générale est la suivante :

- Freebox Server
- Freebox Player
- Airport Extreme
- Airport Express
- boitier CPL supplémentaire pour relier l'Airport Extreme en Ethernet

- Disque dur relié à la Freebox Server pour lecture de vidéos depuis le Player et les Mac
- Disque dur relié à l'Airport Extreme pour partage de fichiers en interne et en externe

- plusieurs Mac, iPad, iPhone

Les objectifs :

- connecter le tout pour que ça marche le mieux possible !
- continuer à bénéficier du multiposte (TV) avec iMagneto, si possible
- accéder aux 2 disques réseau (1 sur le Server et 1 sur l'Airport Extreme)
- bénéficier du meilleur réseau interne pour échanges de fichiers (l'Airport Extreme a été achetée en partie pour ses performances Wi-FI et son réseau 5GHz  dédié vu qu'il n'est pas possible de changer l'emplacement physique de la Freebox Server et que la plupart du temps les appareils se connectent uniquement en 2,4GHz.)

Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2013)

Ca, c'est la configuration physique.

Mais quelle est la configuration logique du réseau : 

- la FBS est-elle en mode serveur DCHP + routeur, ou en mode bridge ?

Je suppose qu'elle est en routeur, vu la présence du FBP ?

- si oui, pourquoi l'Extrême est-elle en DHCP + NAT ?

Il y a donc 2 plans d'adresses IP : 192.168.*1*.X pour la FBS, et 192.168.*2*.X pour l'Extrême, par exemple ?


----------



## robin102 (9 Juin 2013)

En fait, plusieurs configurations ont été testées de façon à trouver le meilleur compromis !

Actuellement, les deux équipements sont en mode routeur (192.168.0.X et 10.0.X.X), ce qui, j'en conviens, n'est pas la bonne solution !

Je pensais qu'utiliser l'Airport en mode routeur et la FB en mode bridge permettrait de bénéficier des performances de l'Airport et d'accéder à son disque dur externe.

A l'inverse la configuration en Freebox routeur + Airport en bridge semblait instable.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2013)

A ma connaissance, les performances en wifi n'ont aucun rapport avec la configuration du routage.

Ce sont 2 problèmes complètement distincts.

Avoir 2 routeurs et 2 plans d'adresses IP dans un réseau domestique n'a de sens que si on veut isoler un réseau secondaire par rapport au réseau principal.

Sinon, c'est seulement une complication inutile, à mon avis.

La configuration "logique" (et stable) c'est :

- FBS routeur + serveur DHCP
- Extrême en bridge, et adresse IP fixe
- Express en adresse IP fixe


Pour ce qui concerne le wifi, ça ne change rien : on peut accéder au réseau local par la FBS ou l'Extrême.

Les disques durs seront accessibles facilement.


----------



## robin102 (10 Juin 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> A ma connaissance, les performances en wifi n'ont aucun rapport avec la configuration du routage.
> 
> Ce sont 2 problèmes complètement distincts.
> 
> ...


Merci pour ta réponse! J'ai suivi cette configuration et ça a l'air de fonctionner. J'ai cependant remarqué des coupures du réseau de l'airport 5Ghz, donc je la redémarre. Je verrai si le problème persiste..


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2013)

Les coupures de réseau wifi sont sans rapport avec la configuration du routage.

Une vérification supplémentaire à faire concerne la plage d'adresses IP du serveur DHCP de la box.

Notamment si tu as mis (recommandé) les bornes Airport en IP fixe : ces adresses doivent être en dehors de la plage de DHCP.

Plage de DHCP :  par exemple de 192.168.1.10 à 192.168.100

FBS : 192.168.1.1
Airport Extrême : 192.168.1.2
Airport Express : 192.168.1.3
FBP : en DHCP ou IP fixe (je ne connais pas cet engin)
Ordis fixes : en IP fixe, en dessous de 192.168.1.10
Ordis portables, tablettes, smartphones : en DHCP


----------

